# This Should Have Been on Video! ;)



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

Imagine this-
18month Toli/Pyr LGD



 

.... and this
2 day old turkey poult


 

What could go wrong?  Right?!

Momma Turkey takes great care of her poults but today a poult was missing and momma was going nuts!
Momma Turkey was flogging the fence.

DS, who owns the turkeys, realized momma turkey is frantic because obviously her little poult has gone through the fence where "Silver" is.

Silver has done very well with poultry but this is not "his" and he wouldn't recognize it.

DS HEARS the poult doing it's high pitch "I'm in trouble sound".... 
DS jumps the fence and searches frantically.
He keeps hearing it but cannot find it.
Silver and Amy are watching.
Silver moves away.  Which was a bit of a give-away.

*Quiet.*

Then he hears the poult again.
Every time he gets closer to Silver the sound is* louder*. 

NO WAY!  The sound is coming FROM Silver!

DS convinces Silver to come after chasing him around.... 

PRYING OPEN HIS MOUTH ....

OUT

DROPS

THE
POULT!  

Wet, slimy, drool covered, but completely fine. 

As soon as DS went to grab it Silver dove down and grabbed it right back up!


What was this crazy dog doing? Never hurt it, didn't try to eat it just had the WHOLE thing in his mouth. 

This is like something I would have seen years ago on the Looney Tunes Cartoons!

So wish this one was on video! Unbelievable!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2016)

He was just waiting for the right moment to swallow... You know, with a little privacy... Would have made a good video for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 15, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> He was just waiting for the right moment to swallow... You know, with a little privacy... Would have made a good video for sure.



My daughter started laughing saying yeah we could say he was "protecting it"... you know... how all the people try to say their pup is just trying to "play or herd" the goats (when they are actually chasing and biting their heels) 

I really don't know what he was doing really.
I mean he could have eaten it or killed it long before we found it.

That's my Silver! Just  him! Such a nut!

Poult is reunited with momma turkey.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2016)

OH wow - that brings back memories.  We had a retriever when I was child... a duck hatched babies in our neighborhood and when mama duck tried to move her babies to the water our retriever ran around snatching them up in her mouth as fast as she could.  Didn't hurt a single one, but dropped three of them at my dad's feet!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 15, 2016)

That's just like what happened to me the other day with a peachick and my pyr Marley.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 16, 2016)

It sounds like it was very entertaining.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2016)

As I recall, Sylvester "protected" Tweety in his mouth more than a few times. Bird? WHAT bird?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 16, 2016)

Bruce said:


> As I recall, Sylvester "protected" Tweety in his mouth more than a few times. Bird? WHAT bird?


that is exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 17, 2016)

Just doing his job!!   How else would he carry such a tiny, tiny thing?????     Good boy!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 17, 2016)

Titan does this. He carries all sorts of babies. .. quail, chicks, poults, keets.....


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 17, 2016)

We had a lab/german shep mix, Satchel, that would catch escaped baby chicks and bring them to you. You couldn't see them so she would tap your leg with the side of her muzzle again, and again, and again until you really paid attention to her, opened your hand and asked for whatever she had. Slobbery but healthy baby chicks delivered straight to you.


----------

